# nerdness



## danvan (Jan 8, 2007)

if any of you do, what kinda laptop computers do you use when your traveling and do you keep em in some kinda shockproof case or something ?


also has anyone played the game state of emergency
its a game where ya have to tear down a government that is a corporation

im sure alot of you dont play computer games but yer that ones pretty fun


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 8, 2007)

AHah - I know a few who travel with laptops but it's always a good idea not to let others know you have it with you. And you always have to be extra careful and remember not to use your pack as a seat because of that. I use libraries or friend's houses along the way...


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah libraries and friends are the way to go. Even if I did have a laptop, like dirty feet said it would break pretty quickly as I tend to use my pack as a seat.


----------



## danvan (Jan 8, 2007)

librarys seems the go as i have no friends


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

having a laptop on the road is a huge hassle.

I actually ended up with one (long story... friend went to jail, we watched his stuff... got run outta town because of what said friend did to get thrown in jail... I ended up with his laptop)

being the drunk that I am, it got stolen when I was sleeping. It's a total bitch to deal with.


----------



## trangus (Jan 9, 2007)

theres friends everywhere. wspecially hitchhikin. everybody that gives me a ride is instantly my friend, by default. and like all friends, theres always differences in opinion and practices even lifestyle. so i figure if my friends (anyone i come in contact with)are generous, well then, its easy for me to find exactly what i need when i need, even if its just staying the night at a friends house i just met 3 hours earlier, after she buys dinner and booze, and of course theres a computer in the house, and of course, friends r always welcome to use the computer. i guess thats just a long way of saying how important it is to jump on EVERY opportunity remotely thrown ur way.
peace
ps i never travelled witha puter,although i tried to get my buddy to carry his so we could record an album on the road. i guess he didnt wanna be burdened so he just built a cabin for a recording studio instead.


----------



## danvan (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet thanks for the help


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahah - yeah - traveling with one probably isn't a good idea unless you really uber need it. I always use my pack as a seat/pillow and yeah - any and every oppurtunity I get I jump on a computer whenever it's around. Coffee shops, friends, libraires, oh and college towns are great for using computers because you can usually just walk into their library or whatever they have and log on and they think you're a student - I'm so glad they don't check that stuff. Give it 5 years though I'm sure that'll change. Godamit.


----------

